# university for clerkship



## arshiB

hi.
dis is arshi.. plz can anyone tell me which is the best university to apply for clerkship?i m confused to which universities i should apply.. n in which department..?
plz.. i will be very thankful.


----------



## swetha6290

*Clerkships in US*

Hi,
I learnt that only few colleges accept international students for clerkships in the U.S. I want to know if USMLE scores are required for all colleges in order to apply for a clerkship. For instance, I saw Duke University School of Medicine requires passing USMLE step 1 scores. And I haven't taken USMLE yet. So, please let me know if only few or all colleges require USMLE step 1 scores for doing a clerkship. 

One more thing, can u let me know which colleges have good faculty and resources for neurology. 

Thanks.


----------

